# Sportful total comfort bib shorts



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

After finally having enough of my Castelli "endurance" X2 bibs giving up the ghost in the stitching department...I decided it was time for a new set from a different maker.

Been doing some reading and being a previous fan of Sportful, I picked up a pair of these:

Sportful Total Comfort Bib Short - Men's | Competitive Cyclist

Being 6' tall, 175lbs, I took suggestions and bought a XL pair...and I'm glad I did. They are a good fit, but I would have definitely had shoulder strap problems with a pair in L. The chamois is very thick (18mm in sports), but reviews state it is not distracting on rides. The shoulder straps are extremely comfortable and the overall fit is great.

Either way...as a person that only buys one pair of expensive bib shorts a year, I thought I'd pop this up and update it as things go on. I hope to take them out on Sunday.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Typetwelve said:


> After finally having enough of my Castelli "endurance" X2 bibs giving up the ghost in the stitching department...I decided it was time for a new set from a different maker.
> 
> Been doing some reading and being a previous fan of Sportful, I picked up a pair of these:
> 
> ...


Let us know what you think of them, please. I'm not sure if that's the same model I looked at but yeah, the chamois is thick but didn't seem overly so and more importantly, to me, seems very dense as opposed to thick but fluffy. 
That's just how I like 'em so was considering getting a pair so would like to hear your experience once you use them.

Did you get these in the US?? I don't think I've seen the brand here.....it was at a shop in Quebec that I got a good look at a pair.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Let us know what you think of them, please. I'm not sure if that's the same model I looked at but yeah, the chamois is thick but didn't seem overly so and more importantly, to me, seems very dense as opposed to thick but fluffy.
> That's just how I like 'em so was considering getting a pair so would like to hear your experience once you use them.
> 
> Did you get these in the US?? I don't think I've seen the brand here.....it was at a shop in Quebec that I got a good look at a pair.


I was pleased to find that Competitive Cyclist is carrying Sportful. For the jerseys I have, I was using PBK. Although they tend to be a bit more on the expensive side, Competitive Cyclist has a great return policy should they explode on you prematurely. With the current 21% off promo running, I was able to get them for $149'ish.

What really turned me on to these (besides the brand), was the shoulder straps. I almost always wear an under garment, but due to the shape of my body, the shoulder straps on bibs tend to stretch out and kind of bite into my skin a bit (especially where my pectoral meets my arm pit). The straps on these are very nice and wide, they sit nice on the skin and do not pull. I have a pair of Castelli/Sidi Dino bibs that are almost unbearable due to the shoulder straps cutting into my pecs. 

The chamois feels top notch...not cheap and spongy like some brands. As always, I'm sure they'll begin to flatten out after some uses and time will tell.


----------



## ghettocop (Apr 19, 2014)

Great bibs for longer rides. Sportful makes the best shoulder straps in the business in my opinion.


----------



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

HI Jay - do you recall what shop?
Thanks


Jay Strongbow said:


> Let us know what you think of them, please. I'm not sure if that's the same model I looked at but yeah, the chamois is thick but didn't seem overly so and more importantly, to me, seems very dense as opposed to thick but fluffy.
> That's just how I like 'em so was considering getting a pair so would like to hear your experience once you use them.
> 
> Did you get these in the US?? I don't think I've seen the brand here.....it was at a shop in Quebec that I got a good look at a pair.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I've had mine for a season. 
I love them. 
At first I didn't, but then started wearing them more often and they are a tie with my other favorite bibs. 

I like them much better than my Assos bibs (worst bibs I own), as well. The pad is less bulky and is just as cushiony. 
Assos talks about how their bibs, "lock into place". I've never had a bib move around more on me than my Assos. The Sportful stays put and the straps actually help un-like my Assos. 
I will say the fabrics aren't as plush as the Assos, but for me they are much better. 


My only beefs with them actually ARE the straps. I wish the fabric was softer. I've never been irritated with them while riding, but they don't feel soft next to the skin.
Also, I wish they were just a hair longer in the leg. 

You can find really good deals on them at biketiresdirect.com sometimes. I picked mine up there for $90.


----------



## mikiek (Aug 18, 2014)

Typetwelve said:


> After finally having enough of my Castelli "endurance" X2 bibs giving up the ghost in the stitching department...I decided it was time for a new set from a different maker.


This is interesting. I recently bought a Castelli bib - high end but I don't remember the name - and it had a stitching problem also. At the leg where the thigh band attaches to the shorts. Got a refund on those.

I've been leaning towards the laser cut variety as there is no stitching at all there.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

FasterStronger said:


> HI Jay - do you recall what shop?
> Thanks


Sorry, I don't. I remember it was on a trip I took where I stayed in Magog (great base for a cyclist by the way) but I did a lot of getting around that area and into Montreal and I never pass a shop without stopping and can't remember which one I saw the Sporful shorts at.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Type12,

I recently bought the same bibs from BikeInn, mail order from Spain, and they got here is three days. Best price and service I found, too. I like everything about them and now they are all I wear (while riding a bike, at least).

I am 6' tall and about 173 pounds with a 32 waist. I got a size small, and they fit perfectly. I can't imagine anyone similar to my build in an XL without feeling like you're wearing a loose tent.


----------



## Herkwo (Nov 8, 2002)

Been using these exclusively for the past few years. For me (5'11"/170lbs) the XL fit nicely.
They are currently on sale at Westernbikeworks for $135 (most sizes available).
https://www.westernbikeworks.com/product/sportful-mens-total-comfort-bib-short


----------



## FasterStronger (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks anyhow Jay.
Haven't been out to Magog in some years - I am at the other end (West) but have been thinking about a trip out that way.



Jay Strongbow said:


> Sorry, I don't. I remember it was on a trip I took where I stayed in Magog (great base for a cyclist by the way) but I did a lot of getting around that area and into Montreal and I never pass a shop without stopping and can't remember which one I saw the Sporful shorts at.


----------

